# Watch what you eat ... literally



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

When it comes to things that can be used to harm a police officer, things like guns, knives, and fists come to mind. But what about food? Officers from across the country have found everything from drugs and glass to pubic hair and spit intentionally planted in their meals. 
A few examples:

Officers' burgers laced with pot 
NY officer finds glass in his burger 
Fast food tampering in CO was anti-police 
NM Burger King worker fired after officer finds spit on burger

Most recently, an Iowa officer found a "mucousy" substance in a McDonalds hamburger he was about to eat [Read the report]. Had he not checked inside the bun before digging in, he would have been in for an unpleasant surprise. 
His experience and others serve as a reminder to be sure to check your food before eating. When you walk into a restaurant in uniform, it's possible a person with a less-than-friendly view of police officers might take note from behind the counter and seize the opportunity to ruin your meal and potentially hurt you. The Iowa officer's decision to sue McDonalds over the mucous incident drew considerable response from PoliceOne members. Here's a sample:

Full Story: http://www.policeone.com/news/1270434/


----------



## Section12 (Mar 16, 2007)

I can't remember exactly chapter and section, but there it is a felony to tamper with prepared food to serve to any customers. If I caught or suspected someone of doing that to my food, after kicking them in the teeth, I'd charge them with everything


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

There are only a couple of places I will eat at in my city for this very reason. My peers are also very good at sending e-mail notification throughout the department whenever a person who works at a local food establishment has been arrested.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You risk eating soiled food in a 5-Star restaurant, let alone in a filthy fast food joint employing many dimwitted, disgruntled punks working for 6 bucks an hour.
Brown bag it boys and girls. Its cheaper, its cleaner, and you'll eat healthier.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Brown bag it boys and girls. Its cheaper, its cleaner, and you'll eat healthier.


I agree heartily, tampered food aside, I gained about 10 pounds eating meatball subs and other crap food offered on the mids...I have since lost the weight and eat healthier. If I do eat out in uniform, its always at a place I can watch them make the food.


----------

